# affiché la capacité de stockage des dossiers dans le finder



## Zion (3 Août 2008)

Bonjour

Mon problème : je fais de la video, donc beaucoup de fichier et d'espace disque.
j'aimerais pouvoir afficher la taille de chaque dossier sous son icône, au lieu de devoir faire command-i a chaque fois ou me mettre en mode colonne (qui ne me donne la taille que pour le dernier sous dossier)

le but c'est de gagner du temps quand j'ai besoin d'espace disponible

Merci de votre aide, qui sera plus utile que la fonction recherche inopérente pour une fois


----------



## vg93179 (3 Août 2008)

Une fois dans le dossier concerné, aller dans la barre de menu, présentation, afficher les options de présentations, cocher la case afficher les infos. 
C'est bien ça  ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

vg93179 a dit:


> Une fois dans le dossier concerné, aller dans la barre de menu, présentation, afficher les options de présentations, cocher la case afficher les infos.
> C'est bien ça  ?



c'est la même chose que *cmd *+ *i *... 


*******
@ Zion:
faire *alt *+ *cmd* + *i*, cela affiche le panneau d'une façon "permanente" et permet la multi-sélection.

il suffit, dans la fenêtre, de sélectionner, un à un, les dossiers ou fichiers vidéos pour en afficher la taille.


----------



## Zion (3 Août 2008)

ok, la dernière solution est pas mal, mais il n'y a aucune façon pour mettre cette information juste a coté du fichier? 

(pas taper) comme sous windows? =-)


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Août 2008)

Bonjour

Dans le Finder, on peut passer en mode liste (faire Pomme+Alt+2) et forcer l'affichage de la taille de tous les sous-dossiers (faire Pomme+J et cocher "_Taille de tous les éléments_").

Le calcul de la taille des sous-dossiers prend un peu de temps, mais ça marche.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

Zion a dit:


> ok, la dernière solution est pas mal, mais il n'y a aucune façon pour mettre cette information juste a coté du fichier?
> 
> (pas taper) comme sous windows? =-)



se mettre en mode List et cocher Size dans le panneau Info (cmd + J).



*******
edit: toasted by PA5CAL....


----------



## bernie14 (9 Mars 2011)

Merci c'est OK , 

"calculer toutes les tailles"  me donne en effet l'info souhaitée , ça ralentit un peu mais pour ce que je fais c'est tres utile .


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Mars 2011)

Je profite de ce «déterrage» de 2008 pour donner la recette actuelle, qui a un peu changé depuis le passage sous SL :
- passer en affichage par liste, dont le raccourci est *&#8984;2* (au lieu de &#8984;&#8997;2)
- afficher la fenêtre de paramétrage de l'affichage par *&#8984;J* (inchangé)
- cocher la case « *Calculer toutes les tailles* » (au lieu de «_Taille de tous les éléments_»)


----------



## bernie14 (9 Mars 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je profite de ce «déterrage» de 2008 pour donner la recette actuelle, qui a un peu changé depuis le passage sous SL :
> - passer en affichage par liste, dont le raccourci est *&#8984;2* (au lieu de &#8984;&#8997;2)
> - afficher la fenêtre de paramétrage de l'affichage par *&#8984;J* (inchangé)
> - cocher la case « *Calculer toutes les tailles* » (au lieu de «_Taille de tous les éléments_»)



merci Pascal


----------



## Jo6466 (26 Juin 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je profite de ce «déterrage» de 2008 pour donner la recette actuelle, qui a un peu changé depuis le passage sous SL :
> - passer en affichage par liste, dont le raccourci est *&#8984;2* (au lieu de &#8984;&#8997;2)
> - afficher la fenêtre de paramétrage de l'affichage par *&#8984;J* (inchangé)
> - cocher la case « *Calculer toutes les tailles* » (au lieu de «_Taille de tous les éléments_»)



Merci pour la procédure 
Seuls le volume des fichiers sont calculés automatiquement
Celui des dossiers doit se faire manuellement mais n'est pas affiché à demeure
Y-a-t-il un truc pour y parvenir?


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Juin 2011)

Jo6466 a dit:


> Seuls le volume des fichiers sont calculés automatiquement
> Celui des dossiers doit se faire manuellement mais n'est pas affiché à demeure
> Y-a-t-il un truc pour y parvenir?


Qu'entends-tu par "manuellement ?

Chez moi, la taille des dossiers est affichée après un délai de quelques fractions de seconde à plusieurs secondes (voire minutes, pour les plus gros). C'est dû au temps nécessaire au re-calcul de la taille en arrière-plan.


----------



## ceslinstinct (26 Juin 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai utilisé a une époque une action de dossier qui lors d'ajouts où de retraits, ajoutait au nom le nombre d'octets, Mo où Go utilisés par le dossier.

C'est une autre façon de contrôler le contenu d'un dossier.

@+


----------



## Dustynova (15 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je déterre à nouveau ce vieux topic car je n'arrive pas à obtenir l'affichage de la taille des dossiers lorsque la présentation se fait par icônes. 

Sous Windows (pas taper !!!), il suffit de passer sa souris sur un dossier ou un fichier pour qu'une petite bulle en affiche la taille et quelques infos. Sur Mac, impossible d'obtenir ces infos sans faire un cmd+i ?

Je suis photographe et je travaille beaucoup en présentation par icônes lorsque je recherche des documents, c'est plus lisible. J'ai souvent besoin de connaître la taille d'une photo mais pour pouvoir la rechercher, le mode de présentation par icônes est vraiment ce qu'il y a de plus confortable. Des idées ?


----------

